

Telling your "career story" - why the same storytelling rules apply - jra4
https://www.hireart.com/blog/how-to-tell-the-story-of-your-career/

======
pushingsocial
Its funny how hard it is to really promote yourself in an authentic way.
Enjoyed reading this one.

